# Double pot + DWC...  posible??



## cupon (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello growers!!

I'm growing a plant in a double pot, (the plant is in pre flowering now, 32 weeks from seedling stage, i had the seeds from a friend so i ignore the strain), i realize that her roots are growing way down to the holes of the 2nd pot, i was thinking on build some kind of hydro DWC system for those long long roots...

Do you think this would have any benefit???

If so... what kind of nutrients should i use for the hydro system... soil? 
hydro?

I leave you here some pics that can be usefull...


thank u!!!


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea man, it would work, and the benefit would be your weed plant keeps growin! As to what nutes to use, I would keep using your soil nutes in the soil for sure (the plants root system is set up to get its nutes that way right now), and then experiment with some hydro nutes in the DWC part. I would start slow with the hydro nutes, like quater strength (since you'll still be soil nuting), then just feel it out from there.


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 9, 2009)

That is a beast ya got there.....  Any idea if it's M or F heh.. 32 weeks from seedling.  Would be a LOT of work for a male heh.


----------



## cupon (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank u for the replies, yes its growing big!!!  sunlight only...  17/17/17 nutes

Its a nice female!!!! some pistils are showing up already, i think its time for 12/12... dont you?

Just one last question regarding DWC: which capacity the container should be? 

Here it is another picture, tell me what you think...   :hubba:


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 9, 2009)

With that size of a plant, I would use a 20 gallon container.... That beast could use several gallons of water a day.  I would be afraid to see her after the stretch heh..


----------



## SoFlnightlight (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm with casual grower. I grow in DWC with buckets and tubs. Try to find the deepest bucket that has the same size in circumference u have now. Another thing u coulddo BUT WONT BE EASY is washing the soil off your roots and start off in a 10inch home made netpot and sturdy up the plant with screws just under your lid so no leaks. That would put u in hydro right away. That plant will at least tripple in size in DWC! So you will def need support. As for going with your idea I've never done it I wash off my small plants roots if its getting close to winter. IF U USE YOUR METHOD COVER YOUR AIRSTONE WITH SCREEN AND PUMP ALSO!!!!!! U will have problems with dirt clogging your lines and internal pump. Also think about adding a grommit to your lower bucket for rez changes and flushes!! Thats going to be a 3/4 pound tree when done!! What light/s r u using for flowering. If I read right that is with sunlight only?Wow. Prepare for a tree in your house LOL.  What strain bro r u growing??good luck
                 SMOKEM IF U GOTTEM!!


----------



## Cam09 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Cupon, you should get a journal going so we can watch that monster :watchplant:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 15, 2009)

:holysheep: that plant is a monster lol, lots of little siblings can be taken from her..


----------



## cupon (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello growers!!!  thank you for the kind replies...

Ive been thinking a lot about this crazy idea i had on dwc + double pot plant, now i realize that maybe ill get short in space when doing dwc.... 

Flushing and so on will be dificult task, i dont have a lot of experience this is my first plant doodes  

I use sunlight for growing, i just set up a cabinet with black plastic so my plant can get 12/12, its starting to flower!!!!!    

About the strain...  hmmm i really dont know, i got some wicked bud on my last trip to oaxaca mexico and saved the seeds, many strains... i greminate  9 of them and i got this beautifull plant, as soon the plant shows more flower development ill post pics so maybe you can help me identifying the strain

Did you noice the stem and branches are purple colored????


----------

